# Anyone on here volunteer at animal charities?



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Seeing as I don't have a dog at the moment, I'm thinking of looking into volunteering for a local dog charity - maybe Dog's Trust or SSPCA.
Quite interested in being a dog walker or maybe a pre adoption home visitor.

Does anyone on here do anything like this?
I'm wondering how they work it - do you have to commit to a regular slot or can you fit it in and around your life?

Thanks


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi my daughter doesnt work at dogs trust ,but does go to a local animal shelter every thurs.Most of the dogs trust and animal shelters are only to pleased to have people give up there time.Charlotte does hers as part of her work experiance for her collage course.Although thurs is her day to go she can change if for any reason she cant go on that day.I am sure they will be just glad that you can help.lin.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

After caring for our 6 dogs, the last thing we want to do is care for more.

We do however donate a sum of money monthly to a Newcastle animal shelter.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Very noble of you I would do it trouble is I would bring them all home and Drew says no more ever well let him think that!


Greenie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Morag

Have a look on HERE This is the one I help out occasionally they are always looking for fosters and home checkers all help needed in all areas

I just do it as and when mind you don't think im going to foster again I can't give em up :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Think you would really enjoy it

Speak to the trust and find out what's expected

Then you'll know first hand

Aldra


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

neice down hemel hemstead way has a neat solution her 2 young girls wanted a dog but they're both at work full time so they now volunteer as puppy minders for guide dog's, they get puppies to take home at weekends to give the pups Socialization and a rest from training and the girl's are learning how much there is to looking after a dog,


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Other half did this near Derby, taking dogs to the field for a play etc. Note there was a lot of paperwork to sign and insurances, disclaimers etc.

Russell


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I have helped out with transport for Labrador rescue. If they need to transport a dog from local pound to rescue centres it is done in relays across country, usually in 1 day. I also assessed local pound dogs for Labrador rescue.
The rescue did request that I get "business use" on car insurance but I already had it.
Lesley


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

A wee update - 

I've contacted the Dog's Trust closest to where I live and they have told me they have a waiting list of around one year to become a volunteer


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We look after 8 dogs five days a week.
Six are ours. Four of them are rescue dogs after visiting RSPCA.

I have banned Lady p from visiting again.


dave p


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> A wee update -
> 
> I've contacted the Dog's Trust closest to where I live and they have told me they have a waiting list of around one year to become a volunteer


 There are lots of worthy charities who need help I am sure that you will find one.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Hi

Try Rescue Helpers united as they are an umbrella organisation for many charities/rescues. They need people to transport animals (usually dogs) , do homechecks etc.

I don't where you are, but my 2 springers came from www.nessr.net and the goldie from www.irishretrieverrescue.com they are both always loooking for help all over the country.

Our rescue golden retriever even has his own web page there!!:
http://www.irishretrieverrescue.com/2009pros/benson.html

Foster carers are also much needed, but I would kep them all....

Good luck
Julie


----------

